# big piraya



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

these are not my fish but a friends, well one of them was when it was 5ins , they`ve not been measured but we reckon 2 are at 14ins+ , we both own 12-13 ins rhoms that have been measured so do have a kind of comparison, tank is 6ft x 33 h x 27 w, 200 uk gals , they were stocked at about 6ins approx 3+ yrs ago , he does about 35% water change per week,




































Edited by GG...I have no idea what you were trying to do


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice. Thats like a tank filled with gold.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

At that size, they are almost worth there weight in gold! You buddy has a very nice collection!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats one awsome shoal of big piraya!


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Very Nice, I'm jealous.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

wow those guys look awesome... can't wit for mine to get bigger.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

your friend has a sweet shoal there!!!


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice piraya shoal....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice fish! They look kinda crowded in that tank tho


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

cheers, he recently sold 2 piraya at around 9-10ins , theres a 12ins caribe and 8ins tern in there , they will be the first 2 to go, that leaves 6 piraya


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Very nice. I'd love a solo Piraya to grow out!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice fish but can you alighn the pics its a pain having to scroll and read and look at the pics

i wish i had 1 piraya that big let alone a tank full


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

its doing my head in , i posted them in a line n they come out all over the place, seeing them in the flesh is nothing to these pics


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

impressive tank and fish....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice looking pygo and tank


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah what size tank is that? Thats really an awesome collection.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

They look good man, and they also look big.

Hater


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow!...those are sweetest piranha tank.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

cheers guys they`re in a 200gal , just had a pm to buy one from someone in Maine! are they that hard to come by in the US?


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, those guys are monsters...


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

OOOOWEEEE!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

very nice man


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice piraya shoal!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

awesome looking gang of p's..


----------

